# Restaurant/Bar in Holland



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are some foto's of a restaurant/ bar in holland (nieuwegein) 
We spraypainted almost everything!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are some sexy finishes. Nice looking place.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks nice. is that bar near the red-light district?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

That is cool man, thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I love the black. Looks good.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I love the black. Looks good.


I wonder how it fairs with smudging.


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

You could say it's near the red light district. About half an hour drive!!! ;-)


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

We are a proffesional paintspray company. We don't paint at all!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> looks nice. is that bar near the red-light district?


LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DCW said:


> You could say it's near the red light district. About half an hour drive!!! ;-)


can you write stuff off like that as a business expense?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

are you taking apprentices? You can deduct my plane ticket from my paychecks.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you guys use Fine Paints of America since we have to use Fine Paints of Europe?


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Roamer said:


> Do you guys use Fine Paints of America since we have to use Fine Paints of Europe?



What do you think? :whistling2:


----------

